# Instalacion de Gnome

## renzix

Hola gente, queria consultarles si se puede instalar y correr gnome en gentoo con el kernel hardened, porque lo instale y no me reconoce ni el comando startx ni gdm. Lo instale siguiendo los pasos de la guia de la web.

Desde ya muchas gracias!

----------

## Noss

No entiendo que quieres decir con que no te los reconoce... Has emergido el servidor de las x? Qué error te da exactamente?. Por cierto qué trae este kernel para que no uses un kernel de gentoo normal? De todas formas no creo que por cambiar el kernel no te vaya a "reconocer" esas aplicaciones, como mucho te daría error... y tampoco lo creo. Si te da algún mensaje de error ponlo, porque así a mi por lo menos me dejas en ascuas

un saludo!

----------

## i92guboj

 *renzix wrote:*   

> Hola gente, queria consultarles si se puede instalar y correr gnome en gentoo con el kernel hardened, porque lo instale y no me reconoce ni el comando startx ni gdm.

 

No entender  :Razz: 

Si te dice esto

```

$ startx

bash: startx: command not found

```

Entonces tienes que instalar tu servidor X. También puedes emerger gnome directamente, X se instalará como una dependencia.

 *Quote:*   

> Lo instale siguiendo los pasos de la guia de la web.

 

Que cosa? El kernel hardened o gnome? El kernel no tiene nada que ver con X o gnome, dichos paquetes tienen que ser instalador por separado.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnome-config.xml

----------

## renzix

A gnome lo instale siguiendo los pasos del link que mencionas, voy a probar instalando el servidor X entonces.

----------

## i92guboj

 *renzix wrote:*   

> A gnome lo instale siguiendo los pasos del link que mencionas, voy a probar instalando el servidor X entonces.

 

Si gnome se instaló, X debería estar instalado como dependencia.

Que ocurre exactamente cuando ejecutas "startx"? Quizás lo que te falta es configurar tu servidor X.

----------

## renzix

me sale command not found, y segui punto por punto los pasos del link ese y nada

----------

## i92guboj

Que dicen estos comandos?

```

$ emerge -pv xinit

$ equery f xinit

$ ls -l /usr/bin/startx

```

----------

## Soul Lost

 *6thpink wrote:*   

>  *renzix wrote:*   A gnome lo instale siguiendo los pasos del link que mencionas, voy a probar instalando el servidor X entonces. 
> 
> Si gnome se instaló, X debería estar instalado como dependencia.

 

No, pasa que si no tiene la USE "X" este no se instala como dependencia, entonces, basta con instalar xorg-server.

```

soullost@UnderHouse ~ $ equery d xorg-server

[ Searching for packages depending on xorg-server... ]

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.16.0 (X? x11-base/xorg-server)

dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1 (X? x11-base/xorg-server)

gnome-base/eel-2.16.3 (X? x11-base/xorg-server)

gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0 (X? x11-base/xorg-server)

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0 (X? x11-base/xorg-server)

gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3 (X? x11-base/xorg-server)

media-sound/listen-0.5 (X? x11-base/xorg-server)

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.2)

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1 (x11-base/xorg-server)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1 (x11-base/xorg-server)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.7.4 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.2.2.1 (x11-base/xorg-server)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99)

x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 (X? x11-base/xorg-server)

x11-wm/beryl-core-0.2.1 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1)

```

----------

## Noss

 *Quote:*   

> No, pasa que si no tiene la USE "X" este no se instala como dependencia, entonces, basta con instalar xorg-server.

 

Exacto, se a más de uno que le ha pasado... Luego recuerda configurar las X, (xorgconfig) sino te dará error al intentar arrancarlas, si usas nvidia crea el módulo emergiendo nvidia-drivers y luego usas aceleración gráfica poniendo eselect opengl set nvidia. Con esto ya deberías arrancar las x perfectamente

un saludo y suerte!

----------

## renzix

si era eso, ayer a la noche lo probe y era eso, muchas gracias por su atencion

----------

